# Look out! There's a Spyder on the prowl!!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

teehee


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

*Shudder* Eww.

You're having too much fun with your smilies


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

......


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I have it on good authority that Spyder actually looks like this.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

*cringes* That is a huge spider!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Spyderman spyderman where are you.


*HERE I AM !!!!!!!!!!!*

*







*


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Awwe....Spyder...Did you die from eating a bad chick?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

LauraB said:


> Awwe....Spyder...Did you die from eating a bad chick?


 
Well after taking a bite out of ...........errrrr Joshies BIG FEET anyone would roll over in a dead faint.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Since when are size 5 feet large?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Were they big Spy, or just stinky?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Well at least she keeps her toenails trimmed!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Joshie - put your shoes back on...it smells like...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Cat said:


> Were they big Spy, or just stinky?


 
They had a distinct FISHY smell !!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Is that what that stench was?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wait a second, WHO says those are my feet? 

1) My feet are very small.
2) My feet don't smell. I don't sweat.
3) How in the world would Spyder get a picture of my feet?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Wait a second, WHO says those are my feet?
> 
> 
> 3) How in the world would Spyder get a picture of my feet?


 
I had one of my minions sneak in and take a picture but they could not stay long....they are allergic to fish and fishy smells !!!!!!!!:shock:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IDK, I think Spyder may look like this....that would be the only way to snag all those carrots. If I saw something like this, I would leave the carrot lay and run the other way. LOL

















[/URL]


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think there was one of the Spyder's minion in our house yesterday but my dad killed him.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> I think there was one of the Spyder's minion in our house yesterday but my dad killed him.


Keep your running shoes on!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Keep your running shoes on!


I think you need to keep YOUR running shoes on...to hide those hairy feet !!!!!!!!!:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Those look like US size 6 1/2 or UK size 4 feet. Your feet really ARE hairy. Shave, lady!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

You shave lady.


Folks I just found out what joshie (the human) really looks like.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm clearly female!










Joshua is the horse. I'm wearing the white helmet and my DD is wearing the purple helmet. Spyder's minion told me she took that picture of Spyder.


----------

